# How Much I Feel - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

this video covers my guitar version of this keyboard driven tune...that i've loved for a few decades now. Thanks for checking this out...dale.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENjRn5fHeUw


----------

